# Alternative Battery Grip for 5D Mark III (pics inside)



## Taemobig (Jun 20, 2012)

I pre-ordered the alternative battery grip from ebay that was posted in the forums some weeks ago. It just arrived. I don't own the real canon BG-11 so I can't compare those two.

At first glance, it feels plasticky but solid. Definitely not as solid as the 5D mk III. I own a genuine Canon BG-E2N, the grip for my 50D, and I can say they feel very similar in terms of build and rubber grip but not the buttons/dial. The buttons are very tactile, they actually click unlike the buttons on the 5D mk III, some might see that as a postive or negative. The dial and joystick on the grip feels more relaxed/not as tactile compared to the ones on the body which gives it the impression that they're more sensitive/weaker. Surprisingly, the shutter button feels almost similar the the shutter button on the body. The battery cover from the body attaches by its hinges and locks on the part that goes in the body.

Overall, its worth the $90 I paid for it.


----------



## Taemobig (Jun 20, 2012)

More pics


----------



## Taemobig (Jun 20, 2012)

and more pics


----------



## Taemobig (Jun 20, 2012)

Front pic


----------



## Phenix205 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you very much for posting the pictures. It looks very nice. Please share your field experience with it. I've never used a grip because of the added weight and bulkiness. I may change my mind this time.


----------



## toddbuchanan (Jun 21, 2012)

I got mine in today to via USPS/China Post...I was a little nervous since I couldn't get China Post tracking details...got the tracking number but not much tracking online...

The feel of the grip is good and looks good. I was a little worried at first when I put the batteries at first it didn't see the battery levels but after a couple minutes it was dead on for battery levels....I just upgraded the 5D Mark iii firmware shortly after getting the unit and I was noticing that on the menus, it was behaving as if it was image preview mode (i.e. the menus would only show for 2 or 4 seconds depending on how long you had image preview set for) but then a few minutes later everything worked fine...so don't know if this is just an oddity with new firmware or if it has anything to do with the grip. 

But the buttons and everything else seemed to work well, the vertical buttons and the toggle button, so far so good...I will try to shoot some tomorrow and put it through the paces...let you know if I see anything odd...


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 28, 2012)

So how are you finding this Chinese grip guys?

I need to buy one, and if I don't have have to spend big$$$ on an original, I'll be a happy camper.

Is the tripod thread solid?
I need to carry the camera around using a Black Rapid strap, and the security of the tripod mount is important to me as I'd hate to have the camera fall to the ground because the thread on the bottom of the grip fell out!


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jun 28, 2012)

Bennymiata said:


> So how are you finding this Chinese grip guys?
> 
> I need to buy one, and if I don't have have to spend big$$$ on an original, I'll be a happy camper.
> 
> ...



Don't worry about the built quality..this is as good as 3rd party grips go. The bottom plate and mount are made of metal, not plastic so it's solid.
I've used this for the past 4 shoots i've been on and i too am using a black rapid on it, swinging around running, jumping with it…no issues whatsoever..


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jun 28, 2012)

Not much shooting time with mine but so far I have no major complains. Build quality is great and everything works fine. The buttons don't feel as good as the body ones but after using it a couple of times the difference becomes transparent.


----------



## dateacha (Jun 30, 2012)

*Problem with Vertax E11*

Hello, I use the same grip but have a problem with it. While the grip works (meaning it provides power to the cam), It can't read the battery info (I use 2 new Canon original batteries, registered to the MKIII, never had a problem with those), upon start the cam says once: cannot communicate with camera, use anyway? During shooting the battery level just shows as empty and battery info states: cannot communicate for left and right unit! :-(

Help, anyone?!

Thanx for your input, Marc


----------



## toddbuchanan (Jul 10, 2012)

I've been getting some odd readings on the camera...camera still functions fine, but at times the battery symbol on the mark iii display on the top of the camera will flash as if the battery is low...when you go to the battery info menu, it all seems fine...this happens in an inconsistent way. I have tried to figure out if you have the on/off switch located on the battery pack has anything to do with it. 

I noticed that when I left the switch on (on the battery pack) over the 4th of July, that the batteries were slowly draining, but still trying to get a fix on what is going on...


----------



## mclaren777 (Jan 8, 2013)

Now that you've had it for six months, what can you tell us about the ownership experience?

That same company is working on a grip for the 6D and I'm wondering if people should trust them.


----------

